# Voyager lands in the back yard



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Heh. I used to do that all the time with my old Aurora Spindrift model. Being menaced by Guinea pigs...Never did see the original Voyager kit when I was younger.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Xenodyssey said:


> Heh. I used to do that all the time with my old Aurora Spindrift model. Being menaced by Guinea pigs...Never did see the original Voyager kit when I was younger.


I did the same thing with my old Spindrift. I think it was menaced by snails though.

bg,

Nice composition and cool Voyager!


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

my favorite model of all time.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great shots and perfectly appropriate! Good looking model build there, too! :thumbsup:

I had first imagined that you were talking about_ Star Trek's USS Voyager_ and was trying to figure out how it fit in someone's backyard.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

well, I am NO expert, but when I saw Mobieus had re released, it took 2 seconds to order one!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

My backyard had redwoods, hillsides and a narrow creek with a little sandy beach. I clearly remember afterschool adventures out there with my Aurora Spindrift, the Voyager, the Flying Sub and the Invaders Saucer, and sailing and sinking my Aurora Seaview around at the bottom of a small waterfall.
I really miss that backyard, and will forever treasure those memories. Thanks for the memory jog, =bg=! :wave:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Trekkriffic said:


> Xenodyssey said:
> 
> 
> > Heh. I used to do that all the time with my old Aurora Spindrift model. Being menaced by Guinea pigs...
> ...


My Aurora Spindrift was menaced by a giant pussycat!


----------

